# Dew claws?



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Do Maltese not have dew claws? Lizzie is now 7 months old and she doesn't have any, but it feels hard where they should be. Are they gonna grow in or something??


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Some breeder's have them removed when the pup is really young. Maybe Lizzie's were removed?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Some breeders remove dew claws while others don't. Rear dew claws have been bred out of maltese mostly...but my Cookie does have rear dew claws.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

So, they _are_ born with them then?


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Yes. I wish my breeder had Beastie's removed, because it's something you need to be careful with...especially if it gets caught on something.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Chelsey still has hers .. they are such trouble to cut.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Wonder why they remove them. Anybody know?

I also wonder what they are used for -- or what they were used for before dogs were domesticated.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Apr 12 2005, 01:47 AM
> *Wonder why they remove them. Anybody know?
> 
> I also wonder what they are used for -- or what they were used for before dogs were domesticated.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51722*


[/QUOTE]

I think they remove them because they can get caught in things and hurt the puppy badly. but I'm not really sure. My fist maltese did not have them.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

They are removed to prevent them from getting caught and ripped. 

In some herding breeds, the dogs actually use them for turning and they are left on...most retrievers and field dogs have them removed so they don't get caught. Personally, I would love to never clip another dew claw LOL


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Don't some breed standards require the removal of the dew claw? Maltese doesn't. Our puppy has her dew claws. When I asked the vet, she said that they are different on different dogs. In malts the dew claw is "attached" and more like a regular digit or "finger/toe". If it is removed within the first few days, the connective structure of the claw hasn't completely formed. If you wait for later removal, it's like cutting off a finger or toe. She likened it to de-clawing a cat. Our puppy's dew claws do feel like her regular claws, they aren't floppy at all. I just make sure to trim them often. The nail on them is much thinner and easier to clip back. But you do have to make sure not to hit the quick, otherwise it will bleed and be painful...think about how your nails feel when they are clipped too short.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A few breeds are actually required to leave rear dew claws on! It really varies...


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Can you please tell me.... What is a "dew claw"??
Jellybn1


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

jellybn, it's that "fingernail" just between their elbow and foot. It's kinda like a thumb, of sorts. Your Malt might not have one. If you have access to another dog, touch its ankle area until you feel a nail sticking out.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I never knew about dew claws. When I found them on Cookie, I freaked out and thought it was some growth. Silly me, rushed her to the vet to have it examined. I felt so stupid!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh, don't worry about that -- I'm sure the office staff got a good laugh out of it!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I wish I could get Little C's removed. They are extremely curly and very difficult to cut. They are short short short, and yet, they are still practically growing into her legs. I can't cut them any shorter because of the quick. It actually DOES hurt her every time I cut them...it's hard to get a hold of them to clip them. Sir N's are curly, too, but they don't curl immediately like Little C's do, so they are easy to cut.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I have the same problem with daezie and maya's dew claws. They don't like when I have to cut them. They put up a fight







at the end of our session I give them a treat and lots of hugs and kisses xoxoxox


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sprite and ellie didnt have them. 

and gruffi had front dew claws...and i got them removed when he was 5 months old...when he got neutered. 

i really dont like dew claws. i hate that they can get hurt.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> I never knew about dew claws. When I found them on Cookie, I freaked out and thought it was some growth. Silly me, rushed her to the vet to have it examined. I felt so stupid![/B]


 :lol: :lol: I did the same thing!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

lucy has dewclaws on her front legs. i wish her breeder had had them removed, but they're not too bad.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex has dew claws on his front legs. I wish the breeder had them removed. Now it's too late. I know it's time to cut them when he starts nibbling on them.


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

To those of you who have had older pups/dogs dewclaws removed...

What was your experience with healing time, pain, etc? Deni still has hers and I was planning to talk to the vet on Monday when she goes in for her last set of shots about having them removed when she goes in for her spay in June. TIA!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Apr 12 2005, 11:24 PM
> *It is a lot more painful to have them removed on an older dog as the nail is hard.
> 
> When the pup is young 3 days old the nail is still very soft so it is easier to do then.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Indy's have been removed, the breeder did them when he was a couple of days old. The area where they were has grown in and it is almost like they were never there. I prefer them removed also, I think it is easier when it comes to trimming the nails.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mousern_@Apr 19 2005, 12:30 AM
> *To those of you who have had older pups/dogs dewclaws removed...
> 
> What was your experience with healing time, pain, etc? Deni still has hers and I was planning to talk to the vet on Monday when she goes in for her last set of shots about having them removed when she goes in for her spay in June. TIA!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54041*


[/QUOTE]

I just noticed that Phoebe still has hers. I dont want to put her through any uncessary pain thats for sure. I will talk to my vet about it of course, but I am curious too. Has anyone done this to an older puppy and what are everyones thoughts? She hates getting the 16 nails that I *knew* she has clipped. Can't wait to tell her shes got 2 more


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry+Apr 28 2005, 04:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed that Phoebe still has hers. I dont want to put her through any uncessary pain thats for sure. I will talk to my vet about it of course, but I am curious too. Has anyone done this to an older puppy and what are everyones thoughts? She hates getting the 16 nails that I *knew* she has clipped. Can't wait to tell her shes got 2 more








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57730
[/B][/QUOTE]
How does your dog have 18 nails? I would think the 16 included her dews already.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 12 2005, 03:36 PM
> *I never knew about dew claws.  When I found them on Cookie, I freaked out and thought it was some growth.  Silly me, rushed her to the vet to have it examined.  I felt so stupid!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51960*


[/QUOTE]








I could just picture myself doing something like that... I think most of us have experienced something (perhaps not with dewclaws..but other issues). 

it's excuseable b/c we love our kids so much!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would work on making nail clipping a positive experience with lots of treats and doing just one nail a day instead of surgically removing then. It can be a real pain to keep them from licking at the sutures and it is cutting a toe off. We only do it if the fronts are really flopping and get caught on things as they can rip off.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

if you REALLY want the dew claws taken off--talk to your vet to see if he wouldnt mind doing it. it didnt look painfull when gruffi got it done...but i dont know. 

i think if i adopted an older dog (but not too old) i'd get his dew claws removed. i really really dont like them.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Jackie thanks for the tips on the nails. She hates it! She just will not let me near her with those cutters. I was going to buy a different set thinking maybe they are not sharp enough or something and it bugged her. I have only done them one other time and she didnt like it then either. I will try a new set an one nail a night. thanks









*I edited my previous post about the dew claws. Phoebe does not have them after all.

I am editing again, yes she does


----------

